# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Does anybody know what it is?

## Katrin_

Yesterday I saw in the text the combination of words - HOME PLATE. Please, explain me what it is, if you know...  ::

----------


## alexB

Бейсбольный термин, смотри в Wikipedia.

----------


## Katrin_

Спасиб! 
мне еще кто-то говорил, что это таблички с номером на домах, но в предложении было не в тему...

----------


## whiteblur

Home Plate in a game of Baseball, it is the white diamond plate on the ground.  Baseball has many unique terms to describe events that happen in a game.  It is not necessary to learn what they all mean unless you have fun playing or watching baseball.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Home Plate in a game of Baseball, it is the *white diamond plate* on the ground.  Baseball has many unique terms to describe events that happen in a game.  It is not necessary to learn what they all mean unless you have fun playing or watching baseball.

 It's hard to tell from that picture, but home plate is not diamond-shaped. It's actually a 5-sided polygon with the three sides of a square in front and two sides tapering to a point in the rear portion. The baseball infield (the part with the bases) is called a 'diamond', and has four sides.

----------

